# Speaker Options! Opinions needed!



## Bo$$ (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi, I'm looking for a new Sound card and a new set of 5.1 speakers.
I'm coming from an Audigy 2
I'm considering a Xonar D1 or a Creative Extreme music


And Speakers, I use a 5.1 set and coming from a set of T5900 i would like a upgrade in terms of quality rather than sound level  I'm considering a set of Microlab FC730,FC360 or a set of creative or Logitech

Budget is £100 maybe $150ish absolute max
I'm open to suggestions and would really like some insight from others


----------



## KingPing (Jan 23, 2013)

Xonar D1, DX
Creative X-fi Titanium 

Have both, both sounds great, especially if you find them cheap.

I think you mean Xtreme Audio instead of Xtreme Music, avoid them, they are outdated. Avoid also the Recon 3D series if you care about sound quality, because it's barely better then onboard audio.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 24, 2013)

KingPing said:


> Xonar D1, DX
> Creative X-fi Titanium
> 
> Have both, both sounds great, especially if you find them cheap.
> ...





Thank you I think I'll go with the xonar in that case! as that creative card is more than double the price!! 


Now Speakers! How is Microlabs as a brand??


----------



## KingPing (Jan 24, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Thank you I think I'll go with the xonar in that case! as that creative card is more than double the price!!
> 
> 
> Now Speakers! How is Microlabs as a brand??





I don't know, i use headphones, speakers are not my strong point.

If you go for the Xonar, and if you have problems with the stock ASUS drivers, use the Unified drivers. http://brainbit.wordpress.com/


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 24, 2013)

KingPing said:


> If you go for the Xonar, and if you have problems with the stock ASUS drivers, use the Unified drivers. http://brainbit.wordpress.com/



Ah yes, i heard about those ones, I'm using modded drivers for my Audigy 2 right now. For it's never really been to much of an issue


----------



## jagd (Jan 25, 2013)

Microlab considered very nice price/performance speaker maker ,their  solo7c series speakers were legend , also quite populer in my country i did not use personally but in my radar with edifier .Model based info search will be better for you fyi i concentrated 2.0 and 2.1 speakers atm 



Bo$$ said:


> Now Speakers! How is Microlabs as a brand??


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 25, 2013)

jagd said:


> Model based info search will be better for you fyi i concentrated 2.0 and 2.1 speakers atm



I've had a look and i've not seen anything in relation to the 5.1 setups plus reviews are Extremely hard to find, all i've heard are good things but since i had never heard of them i was really skeptical!


----------



## jagd (Jan 25, 2013)

Youtube sometimes best place to look ,you may find usefull videos and user comments .Go to youtube search for model you are thinking you may find a review

Edit : I forgot a part of last sentence it should be '' i concentrated 2.0 and 2.1 speakers atm and cant help more to you ''


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 25, 2013)

jagd said:


> Youtube sometimes best place to look ,you may find usefull videos and user comments .Go to youtube search for model you are thinking you may find a review



I Did look all of them are in Russian so are little help to me, I can't even translate it


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 27, 2013)

Found another set of speakers it's now between the O-Tone Stilo 5.1 or the Microlab FC 360 5.1 
I'm Having difficulty picking!!


----------



## jagd (Jan 27, 2013)

Hoıw much is O-tone ? Amazon shows 169£ for stilo 5.1 , if it is than it is not fair to compare them i think .But if you raised budgetto 170£ look at this http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0069J199W/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 27, 2013)

jagd said:


> Hoıw much is O-tone ? Amazon shows 169£ for stilo 5.1 , if it is than it is not fair to compare them i think .But if you raised budgetto 170£ look at this http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0069J199W/?tag=tec053-21



I just pulled the trigger on the OTONE it was £169 with free next day delivery from their website, it looks like a very solid unit. Heard some good things about it  I wanted to stay closer to £150 as i'll need some cash for the sound card


----------

